# SPS Vivarium Range



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We now have our own vivarium range available
All come flat packed for ease.

Sizes at present

36 x 18 x 18
48 x 18 x 18
48 x 24 x 24
In both Beech and Oak

Sizes in later this week
5 x 2 x 2
6 x 2 x 2
6 x 3 x 3

Plus also 4 x 2 x 5ft coming as well

Check link for amazing prices and spec

SPS Vivarium Range - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Price Example

Vivexotic Viva range 45" 133.00 pound

Our new range 4 x 2 x 2 only 108.00 pounds with 18mm as well

Full refund to anyone who says not top quality.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

how much is the 6x3x3 going to be?


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

tremerz97 said:


> how much is the 6x3x3 going to be?


Around 197.00 Pounds.


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

petman99 said:


> Around 197.00 Pounds.


brill! might look into it!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

tremerz97 said:


> brill! might look into it!


Will put all 3 prices up once delivered.


----------



## Rterra (Jul 26, 2012)

petman99 said:


> Will put all 3 prices up once delivered.


Any update on the bigger vivs?


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Could you put some better pics on your site so we can actually see what they look like? Inside and out


----------



## poppit (May 3, 2013)

Hmm.. disappointed to see they're collect in store only.. why is that?


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Would you consider shipping/posting them??

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

are these solid backed?


----------

